# carte pci/sata interne sur G5



## lowlucas (27 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, tout ou presque est dans l'intitulé... au lieu de mettre un DD externe en fw, je vois qu'il existe des carte pci/sata interne...du coup je pourrais ajouter un troisieme DD interne à mon ppc G5 qui n'a que 2 baies....moins cher et plus rapide?
ai-je tout faux??
avez une reference de carte pci/sata interne dans la poche?

merci


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

J'avais monter ce genre de carte dans un G4 giga et ça allait très bien.

Vérifie que tu possèdes bien assez de prises molex pour alimenter un disque en plus, au pire, il existe des dédoubleurs.


----------



## lowlucas (27 Septembre 2010)

...aah, cela avance...alors une prise molex??c'est l'alimentation pour le dd qui est censé partir de la carte mère??mais cette prise n'est pas seulement pour les DD ide???et je crois qu'il n'y en pas sur les G5?


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2010)

lowlucas a dit:


> ...mais cette prise n'est pas seulement pour les DD ide???



Donc il te faut ça !



lowlucas a dit:


> . et je crois qu'il n'y en pas sur les G5?



Et il te faudra peut-être ça aussi pour ne pas perdre de prise molex (suivant si il y en une de dispo ou pas) !


----------



## eNeos (27 Septembre 2010)

Nan, molex, c'est la prise classique (rectangle souvent blanc avec 4 fiches rondes) qui part de l'alimentation. C'est la prise d'alimentation que l'on trouvait sur les disque IDE.

Sur les disques SATA, l'alimentation est de plus en plus exclusivement au format SATA, même type que le connecteur de données SATA, mais en plus large.

A voir donc selon ce que te propose ton alim et le disque dur que tu utiliseras.


----------



## lowlucas (27 Septembre 2010)

oulah....euh....j'ai regardé dans le G5 ,mais je ne voit pas trop ce que me propose l'alim....je dois regarder ou exactement? sur la carte mere du coté des alimentations DD...car l'alim en elle meme n'est pas visuellement accesible,gll..

en tout cas ,je ne vois rien en molex...????


----------



## lowlucas (28 Septembre 2010)

bon, ca y est j'ai capté...cela devrait le faire....

au cas ou, ici un kit pour mettre 3 disques sata suplementaires dans vos G5 ou autres...bon un peu cher, mais apres on est tranquille, bien sur il faut avec la carte pci/sata


http://www.sonnettech.fr/store/product_info.php?products_id=155
http://www.sonnettech.fr/store/product_info.php?cPath=24_39&products_id=166


tres bonne solution, apres sinon, il ya des cartes à 10 euros un peu partout avec 2 port internes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

..ah, oui petite derniere question une carte pci, c'est plug-and-play? ou il faut le cd os 10que je n'ai pas???Merci


----------



## lowlucas (30 Septembre 2010)

..bon flute come back.....j'ai acheter la carte pci, mais cela ne va pas dans les slots de mon G5....donc retour au magasin, la seul solution etant la carte à 175 Euros avec le porte disque à 100 Euros...sans compter les disques..too much pour moi....
puis deja difficile d'ajouter un disque dans la becane....alors...

donc ayant ajouter de la ram, un 500Gos dans la becane en timemachine, il me reste un 1To et un 1,5To à monter....en boitier externe firewire 800....et vu les prix, je suis preneur pour de bonne infos sur des boitiers fw800 pas trop onereux...style 30/35 euros...pas vu sur le web dans les coins habituels...merci


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2010)

Bah, si c'est pour du stockage tu peux te contenter de l'Usb 2
Un switch avec alim et deux boîtiers ça ne va pas faire trop cher.


----------



## lowlucas (1 Octobre 2010)

....oui, c'est sûr aussi, disosns que le fw se monte en serie, et l'usb j'ai deja 4 DD+clavier, souris, imprimante...switch sur switch......

j'hesite encore, i ly a cette carte là aussi qui a des bons retours, un peu plus cher, mais bon matos...vu la carte de daube (mais j'adore la Daube, la vraie) que j'avais acheté....d'ailleurs je ne comprend les pci mac, sous le meme nom, ne sont pas pareil que les pci pc???no comprendo


http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13298/carte-sonnet-tempo-sata-pci-2-ports-interne-mac.html

le tout et de savoir ,si deux disques durs vont rentrer dans la machine, et si tout ceci ne va pas chauffer trop pu empecher la circulation de l'air...Sonnet vende un boitier pour trois disques sup, donc normalement non...mais je ne vois pas si ils mettent les disques posés sur les proc. ou entre la grille et les deux ventilos verticalement???


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2010)

Mais c'est plus un ordi que t'as, c'est une vrai usine à gaz !


----------



## lowlucas (1 Octobre 2010)

....euh, bein disons que oui un peu quand même ,je suis artiste, et entre le web ,l'image et la vidéo....et bien ,il en faut du stockage...le but ,c'est d'avoir une base qui reste chez moi, car quand je pars en projet je dois emmenner le le macbook et les dd usb pour le stockage des rushs;...pourtant je suis plutôt "ordonné" mais ca monte grave vite, et encore je ne suis pas passé au hd...glglglllaaa.
http://www4.fnac.com/mp5960664/Cart...3112-Pour-2-Peripheriques-SATA-150-Mo-seconde

celle là aussi, correspondrait, je pense, peut-être moins fiable?
ou celle ci..
http://www4.fnac.com/mp3238595/Carte-PCI-controleur-SATA-Low-Profile-4-ports-int-RAID

???


----------



## lowlucas (1 Octobre 2010)

en fait il faut du pci-x...hihi, il suffisait de lire le manuel moins vite....


----------



## Tiki10 (2 Octobre 2010)

A condition de bien choisir sa carte PCI ( attention au voltage ), n'importe laquelle doit pouvoir s'enficher dans un slot PCI-X. Tu ne profiteras pas de l'extension du bus en 64bits. D'ailleurs la plupart des cartes pci " modernes" peuvent aussi bien utiliser un slot 3.3v qu'un slot 5v.

Par contre, cela ne resoud pas le probleme de reconnaissance de la carte par l'open firmware et donc du boot sur ladite carte. 


Tiki


----------



## lowlucas (3 Octobre 2010)

c'est vrai....mais c'est un peu la jungle dans les données constructeur;;;;si tu peux m'aider, par exemple celle-ci
http://www.acard.com/english/fb01-product.jsp?prod_no=AEC-6290M&type1_title=Adapters&idno_no=126

c'est du pci;;;si j'ai bien compris le pci va sur du pci-x, celle ci est compatible mac essentiellement...mais vais-je perdre de la vitesse en placant du pci, alors que j'ai du pci-x

je dis ca, car je l'ai trouvé neuve à 15 euros....merci


ps: il y a un cd d'instal fourni avec.....tu parle de boot de démarrage ou de reconnaissance, car les disques qui seront dessus seront de données, et n'aurons pas d'os.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h22 ----------

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13298/carte-sonnet-tempo-sata-pci-2-ports-interne-mac.html


celle ci est aussi en pci et non en pci-x, mais propose 1,5Gb/s, alors que la acard propse 133Mb/s, du coup , comprends pas?????


----------



## Tiki10 (3 Octobre 2010)

Dans la pratique, les carte pci-x sont rares et chers. De plus, en usage perso, je ne sais même pas si tu verras une grande difference. Pourquoi ? Parce que dans tout les cas, tu vas être limité par la vitesse de tes disques durs. 

En effet, dans ton " probleme ", il y a differente vitesse a prendre en compte : la vitesse maximal théorique des bus sata, pci, pci-x et enfin la vitesse du disque dur. Le tout étant limité par le plus lent. Pour imager, sur l'autoroute, ma vielle escort est aussi rapide qu' une Ferrari puisque limité par la vitesse maxi ( le bus ) de l'autoroute : 130km/h

Aprés, vient l'effet d'annonce de sonnet et le marketing en general. 1.5Gb/sec. 1.5Gbits, Gbits, Bits... Un octet équivalent a huit bits, je te laisse faire la conversion. En apparté, un bytes anglo-saxon correspond a un octet de chez nous. Attention, donc à l'orthographe de Byte/Bit

Deux liens pour etoffer tes connaissances et ne pas ne planter : des mots, et photos.

@+


Tiki


----------



## lowlucas (3 Octobre 2010)

....bon, je peux tenter celle à 15 euros...de toute maniere des cartes pci-x/sata, je n'en ai pas trouver....
sinon, un revendeur reseau/mac me telephone lundi, apres avoir vu ce qu'il peut me proposer, en sachant que je n'ai jamais été dessus par ses competences...c'est d'ailleur le seul qui m'a demander les references exactes de ma machine, pour voir ce qu'il etait possible de faire...


merci, merci tiki10!!!!


----------



## lowlucas (13 Octobre 2010)

et bien fin de l'histoire.....j'ai donc reçu ma carte pci/sata Acard, installation sans soucis, même pas besoin d'installer les drivers, la carte etait deja reconnue au réallumage...cool, ensuite installation d'un doubleur molex aux fesses du lecteur dvd, rallongé d'un doubleur molex vers deux sata power...installation des deux disques durs 

j'ai enlevé le porte carte-longue en plastique gris , qui ne me sert pas, pour installer les deux disques posés sur la plaque situé au dessus des G5...ça passe sans toucher la CM ,ni le capot transparent, oui je n'ai pas une carte vidéo AGP mais PCI,

1 seagate 1500 Gos/7200 tm et 1 seagate 1000 Gos/5900 Tm...reconnaissance immediate , partition du 500 Gos Wd en 250 timemachine et 250 data, le 1To en deux 500 data et le 1To500 en trois 500 data...sauvegarde generale...et hop!!

voila, tout fonctionne nickel... plus qu'a sauvegarder tous mes .mpeg en .dv, car sur le macbook pro, vlc les lit, mais sur le PM rien n'y fait, il n'aime vraiment pas le .mpeg, donc un petit coup de mpeg stream clip et tout sera ok....encore un peu de taf...

plus qu'un bon onduleur et cela sera pas mal tout ça...

merci à tous et good day!!


----------



## Tiki10 (13 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ton retour trés interressant. Peux-tu nous dire à quel endroit tu as acheté ta carte ?

Merci

Tiki


----------



## lowlucas (14 Octobre 2010)

....alors, cette carte, je l'ai trouvé sur lecoin...d'occasion, mais neuve n'ayant jamais servi à 15 euros...mais je pense qu'on peut la trouver sur la bay ou autres, je ne sais pas si elle se vend neuve, sinon il y a des equivalents chez macway(sonnet) ou plein d'autres sur fnac

http://www.acard.com/english/fb01-product.jsp?prod_no=AEC-6290M&type1_title=Adapters&idno_no=126

il existe d'autres pci acard avec 2 ports raid ou 4 ports raid....


voilà, deuxieme jours, demarrage à vide...clach/pump et il demarre en affichant tout les disques...le soucis de mise en veille auto n'est plus apres une bonne nuit de dodo, il se met en veille sans soucis, et tous les disques sont là au demarrage...






Après si vous avez une carte vidéo AGP, il suffit de mettre les 2 DD l'un sur l'autre, dans un petit rack tiré d'un vieux pc., car difficile à trouver neuf..sinon il est possible de dédoubler directement sur les alim sata des deux premiers disques durs avec des doubleurs sata/sata...


----------

